# GUSTAV



## VARNYARD (Aug 30, 2008)

Well it looks like it is going to get bad; we are already getting the thunderstorm bans from it. :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Batten down the hatches!!!!! Man the bilge pumps!!

At least you don't live in New Orleans!

At least you won't get the direct hit, but you're gonna get some serious rain & wind!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 30, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Batten down the hatches!!!!! Man the bilge pumps!!
> 
> At least you don't live in New Orleans!
> 
> At least you won't get the direct hit, but you're gonna get some serious rain & wind!



It is going to get bad, the east side is always the worst side, either dead on or east of the eye is the bad part. Tornadoes, heavy winds, and rain is the bad part on this side. 
Here is the radar:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlstorm9/gulfofmexicosatellite_large_animated.html">http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlsto ... mated.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 30, 2008)

That is amazing!! You're getting the outer bands already!

I think this is going to be bad for New Orleans. It could be the end for most of the city. The storm surge could finish of what Katrina didn't.


----------



## mschuld (Aug 30, 2008)

We hope all goes well for your family and critters through the storm!


----------

